# 2016 Sentra general maintenance



## casperm (Jan 23, 2018)

We are looking to replace our 2003 Ford Taurus that has been a good car for over a decade but has had its share of maintenance issues like eating four alternators.

I would like to hear comments about any maintenance problems I might expect from a 2016 Sentra. Things like how difficult it is to perform basic to moderate maintenance. Oil changes, brakes, spark plugs, alternators, fuel pumps, brakes, cooling system hoses, fuel filters. I do almost all my own maintenance since there seems to be no trustworthy or reasonably priced shops out there.

Would you buy a Sentra again knowing what you know now?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Maintenance is pretty simple. Spark plugs last 105000 miles and it has individual coils that are easy to remove. Nissan started getting rid of serviceable fuel filters years ago; they are now part of the fuel pump module and typically not serviced. Timing and idle are computer controlled and the air filter is easy and then you have the cabin air filter behind the glove box. Around 2010, Nissan started phasing in Long-life Blue coolant (Pentosin Pentafrost A3) which is good for 10-years/130,000 miles. 
Now that said, and keeping in mind that I was a Nissan tech and partial to Nissans, the current generation of the Sentra is not exactly the best in it's class. It's underpowered and fuel mileage is not as good as some in the class. Ride and handling aren't the best, either. In owner satisfaction, Consumer Reports had it ranked last in its class of seventeen compact cars. The Toyota Corolla, Honda Civic, Mazda3 and Subaru Impreza are all ranked much higher. My niece's last two cars were Corollas and she's been very happy with both and they are just as easy to work on as the Sentra. She gets around 30 MPG.


----------



## casperm (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow, not too happy to hear about the poor ratings for the Sentra. So far in our search, we have rejected the Ford Focus for tranny issues and their stupid computer controlled windshield wipers. We drove several Corollas as rentals and found the radar enabled cruise control very irritating, shutting down when a car is in your lane far ahead.

Very frustrated with this search. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Mike


----------



## bmninada (Jan 28, 2018)

Sentra's maintenance schedule is a bit weird. For example they suggest changing brake oil every 12,000 miles or 1 year. 

Thru some alternative means - I arrived at this schedule

# of miles listed below are in repeat schedule. i.e. repeat EVERY 5k miles the oil change/repeat every 15k miles cabin filter/etc.

5,000 miles: Replace engine oil and filter 
15,000 miles: Replace cabin filter
20,000 miles: Brake oil [_# Changed Nissan's recommendation to 2 yrs. New car will do at 1; use better oil do every 2 _]
25,000 miles: Air filter
25,000 miles: Brakes - diag., replace, adjust, lubricate [_# This is my own, doing it as extends brake life and quality_]
30,000 miles: CVT Transmission oil (exchange) [_# Again my own - for peace of mine. Sentra's CVT system has had many complaints_]
30,000 miles: Engine drive belts
30,000 miles: Radiator cap
75,000 miles: Coolant - replace.
 75,000 miles: Intake manifold/throttle plate/MAF sensor - clean [_# My own, helps with MPG/idling/engine noise/etc._]
105,000 miles: Spark plugs


----------

